# Rhom and Irritans



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I finally got my 16" rhom shipped from Ash so he got the 125...along with a 2"-3" irritans, 3 exodons and 2 catfish! I actually think they will be fine..this rhom is too big to mess with such a small fish....and the irritans is not about to go near the big guy. The only one Im worried about is one of the catfish because he is 12"...but he is very nocturnal and has dug himself a cave.

I have plans for a comunity tank with this rhom...he lived with convicts and a bunch of different tetras with no problem....I think if the other fish are not over 6" they will be fine....they are just too much work for no reward (food).


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Is this a Joke ?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Is this a Joke ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Yes and no. The title about it being 3 days and lasting is a joke.....but they are living together and I give him a much better chance with the rhom then the other irritans, the brandtii or the geryi.....he would be done in any of those tanks.

This rhom is big.....he could swallow this guy whole and not even realize it...but he also isnt about to chase around a tiny fish when he gets catfish filets that are twice the irritans size. There is also a large piece of driftwood that the irritans hides behind that the rhom will not be able to move without considerable effort. And as I said, this rhom lived with 2 convicts for over a year, that were about the same size as the irritans, with no problem at all.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

that is all


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Grosse Gurke Posted Today, 03:51 PM
> I finally got my 16" rhom shipped from Ash so he got the 125...along with a 2"-3" irritans, 3 exodons and 2 catfish! I actually think they will be fine..this rhom is too big to mess with such a small fish....and the irritans is not about to go near the big guy. The only one Im worried about is one of the catfish because he is 12"...but he is very nocturnal and has dug himself a cave.
> 
> I have plans for a comunity tank with this rhom...he lived with convicts and a bunch of different tetras with no problem....I think if the other fish are not over 6" they will be fine....they are just too much work for no reward (food).


Hmmm, I tossed a 5 inch live bluegill in my 125 with the 1 foot rhom. It ate it up (the bluegill) within an hour. However, I have 3 - 2 inch gold fish that have been in there for over a month, untouched. Go figure.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

Hmm kind of like my rhom, he is only around 6 inches now, but he has been livinf with a convict for nearly 2 months now. The con was supposed to be a feeder, but is surviving quite nicely, and i find he makes an excelent scrap eater. Any way i find it odd that my rohm dosent eat him seeing that he demolishes every thing else i put in his tank.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

poor fishes


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah...Unless you have seen this fish it is hard to explain why I am not too worried about this situation....of course anything can happen...but I know my fish pretty well.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Grosse Gurke Posted Today, 01:25 PM
> Yeah...Unless you have seen this fish it is hard to explain why I am not too worried about this situation....of course anything can happen...but I know my fish pretty well.


Put the pics up when you get them taken.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

I tried to convince Ash that you were never going to have it shipped and that he should sell him to me. You can see Ash is a good man and kept it for you.

That fish is huge!!! I picked up a 12" from him that wasn't half the mass of yours. are you sure it is only 16"? his jaw is like 3" wide.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

PiranhaMaster said:


> I tried to convince Ash that you were never going to have it shipped and that he should sell him to me. You can see Ash is a good man and kept it for you.
> 
> That fish is huge!!! I picked up a 12" from him that wasn't half the mass of yours. are you sure it is only 16"? his jaw is like 3" wide.
> [snapback]1014732[/snapback]​


Havent seen you in a while!

Yeah...Ash has never done me wrong....and I was was worried about shipping him because of his size and age.

I havent measured him but he does look bigger than 16"...however, in a tank, it is hard to tell the actual size....and yes...his jaw is like 3" wide!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Grosse Gurke Posted Today, 01:25 PM
> > Yeah...Unless you have seen this fish it is hard to explain why I am not too worried about this situation....of course anything can happen...but I know my fish pretty well.
> 
> 
> ...


That might be dificult. The irritans hangs behind the wood and the rhom hangs on the opposite side of the tank......but I will see what I can do!


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

Hmmm, I tossed a 5 inch live bluegill in my 125 with the 1 foot rhom. It ate it up (the bluegill) within an hour. However, I have 3 - 2 inch gold fish that have been in there for over a month, untouched. Go figure.:laugh:
[snapback]1013347[/snapback]​[/quote]

hey frank i was also thinking of catching some bluegill and tossing them in a tank but arent they cold water fish so what my question is is can bluegill survive in tropical water temps or would i have to keep it colder
sorry bout goin off topic


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I had a bluegill live in my pygo tank for 3 months with no issues so they can adapt to warm water.


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

hey gg how big was the bluegill and the pygos 
i know bluegill can be a little mean and i have had no luck with anything in my rbp tank except for a pleco for 7 mons who i took out due to the fact that he prolly wouldnt have made it much longer 
but everything else has about an hour to live before its 100 percent gone bones and all 
but i wanted to go grab a couple from the lake and tossing them in there 
and do you think they would do any damage to my p's
later


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Powder said:


> Hmmm, I tossed a 5 inch live bluegill in my 125 with the 1 foot rhom. It ate it up (the bluegill) within an hour. However, I have 3 - 2 inch gold fish that have been in there for over a month, untouched. Go figure.:laugh:
> [snapback]1013347[/snapback]​


hey frank i was also thinking of catching some bluegill and tossing them in a tank but arent they cold water fish so what my question is is can bluegill survive in tropical water temps or would i have to keep it colder
sorry bout goin off topic
[snapback]1014959[/snapback]​[/quote]

Any fish you catch in a river or lake has the possibility of carrying disease or parasites to your fish, be careful.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Powder said:


> hey gg how big was the bluegill and the pygos
> i know bluegill can be a little mean and i have had no luck with anything in my rbp tank except for a pleco for 7 mons who i took out due to the fact that he prolly wouldnt have made it much longer
> but everything else has about an hour to live before its 100 percent gone bones and all
> but i wanted to go grab a couple from the lake and tossing them in there
> ...


He was 5"-6", the same size as the 4 cariba and 2 natts he lived with. He got nipped a couple times but you are right...he was a pretty aggressive fish. Also, piranhamaster makes a good point about introducing disease to your tank....a nice salt bath would help.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Powder said:
> 
> 
> > hey gg how big was the bluegill and the pygos
> ...


Be sure to check for anchor worm and gill flukes(I'm guess thats what I saw on gills of bluegill from crappy stream). .. 
I have one place I catch nice clean bluegill and I still check them over...


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

oh yeah i will definatly quarentine him for about a month b4 i do anything wit him at all 
but yeah they are kinda mean 
well glad to hear they can adapt and thanks for the extra info guys 
ill let ya know how it goes 
later


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

omg still no pics sort it out gurke wanna see lol


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Jeff, you're an animal ...


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Yeah...Unless you have seen this fish it is hard to explain why I am not too worried about this situation....of course anything can happen...but I know my fish pretty well.
> [snapback]1014690[/snapback]​


I seen him lol, I took care of him for a long time. Really nice fish, but he has been alone for a very long time. Might not like roommates anymore....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

10 Days and all is well


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Pictures please


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

Send one of them irritans up to MN for me. lol


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

i wanna see a pic of the rhom!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im going to be moving over the next couple weeks so no pics for a while.

I really doubt I could get them both in a picture anyways...they dont hang around eachother with the rhom mainly staying on the right of the tank and the irritans only coming out to feed.

My plan is to build a pond for the geryi and move the rhom into the 180....I am pretty sure I will be moving the irritans in with him. I really dont see it being much of a problem unless the irritans starts to nip the rhoms fins.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I think i have seen pics of your rhom with convicts. Amazing


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

One month down and no casualties


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice GG. Would love to see pics!

Don't forget if you ever get tired of those boring Geryi, you can send some my way.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> Nice GG. Would love to see pics!
> 
> Don't forget if you ever get tired of those boring Geryi, you can send some my way.
> 
> ...


I will get right on that


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> b_ack51 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice GG. Would love to see pics!
> ...


Well can't blame me for trying.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

any updates


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not really.....they are all doing fine. I will be moving them to a 180 once I get it set up. I am treating the rhom for a bacterial infection right now so I dont want to add any stress by moving him yet.


----------

